# Should I do a species profile of the month?



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Exactly that. I'm thinking of starting a monthly article on a 'fish profile of the month' wherein I profile a certain species of freshwater fish with all the nitty gritty details about them. What fish I write about will be suggested by the readers.

Thoughts?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I say hellz yeah


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think its a great idea.It will help new owners know the basics and even the advanced needs of the fish as well as how easy or difficult they are.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Might be a good idea to catalog all the back 'issues' as well for easy reading.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Have its own section on the forum so you can keep them from getting jumbled..


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

better yet why not a plant of the month

or a beaslbob build of the month. *old dude


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I think tank of the month needs a comeback to.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> better yet why not a plant of the month
> 
> or a beaslbob build of the month. *old dude


We can certainly do a plant of the month, as well.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, I'm going to go ahead with the Fish of the Month profile idea.

What I need from everyone that's interested is their nomination for which fish will be first. _Please send your nomination to me in a PM (Private Message)._ I will accept nominations up until Sunday, January 31st, and whichever species has the most nominations will receive the honor of getting a writeup.

Ready your nominations......NOW!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> .....or a beaslbob build of the month. *old dude


Thought we already had that going....?????


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Tuesdays are Beaslbob night down here at the Sizzler.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Just doing a daily bump to remind people to PM me your suggestions. Three days left!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

TTT for this morning's reminder! Tomorrow I'll pick the nomination, so send me a private message with your choice if you want to see species profile on it!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think species profiles would be a great idea, but if u do plants fwfish, we need some1 for corals and swfish. And Adam, I do hope to do the tank of the month again.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Could you do one coldwater profile,saltwater profile, and tropical profile?That would be cool or 3 different ppl could do it,just pitching an idea


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, only five people sent in votes (which is fine), and amazingly two of them chose Blue Rams, so that's going to be our first species profile of the month. I'm currently struggling with a stupid stomach virus, so I'll make every attempt to get it posted this evening, tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Due to the recent forum issues and my lingering flu, the profile may be delayed by a day or so. My apologies, everyone.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I voted yes, but can I flog you anyways!


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Due to the recent forum issues and my lingering flu, the profile may be delayed by a day or so. My apologies, everyone.


Feel better! looking forward to the profiles but get better first!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

susankat said:


> I voted yes, but can I flog you anyways!


Only if you take me out to dinner first.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, I think apologies are in order, guys. Soon after I began writing up the FOtM article for February, I ran into some issues. Having a neighbor drop a tree onto my cable line didn't help, as it left me without internet for several weeks, and was compounded by family problems that I had no control over. I'm back now though, and I'll be working on the FOtM that I promised; it'll just be for April rather than February.

Again, sorry for the sudden and unexplained disappearance!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I think we should just be grateful that you're willing to jump on this one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh gosh sorry to hear about the issues and glad you will be able to get back on it.You need to do one for betta macrostomas one day though....


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back Scuff, hope everything is on the up and up. Looking forward to reading/learning more on the various aquarium fish species.


----------

